# Abdominal and pelvic pain



## Marie Msb (Jun 8, 2014)

Hello everyone,
First, I'm sorry if I missspell terms.. I'm French 
Here's my story. I was diagnosed with IBS in 2010, when I was 22. Now, at 28, I'm having new symptoms. I'm experiencing pain after I go to the bathroom, no matter what kind of stool (soft or hard) I have. The pain starts usually after the 14th day of my cycle and always on my left side. It used to skip a month, but now it's every month. I'm having the same pain after sex. The pain is almost like a contraction. Everything cramps up, from the front to the coccyx. It lasts a max of 5 minutes then ebbs away. It's so accute that I feel faint, I sweat and I feel very nauseous. I'm non functional when this happens.

I've been taking the pill for nearly 12 years and these symptoms are recent. I've done a bunch of tests: coloscopy, allergies (lactose and gluten), endovaginal ultrasound, blood tests, it's not endometriosis... I'm at loss, I don't know what's happening. I've been told by a doctor that sometimes there are pains they can't explain. I'm not satisfied with this answer.

I stopped taking the pill, thinking it was the hormones, but Im still hurting.

Do you have any ideas?! Thank you so much for taking the time to read me.
Marie &#128156;


----------

